# Random question -- parents sitting on babies,



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

After last night, I was worried the parents would not come back to their babies -- but today both of them were back and forth (neither sitting on them) running around getting food for the tots, but always..every night.. one of them would sit on the babies at night. 

Up until tonight. I just went to check them, and they are alone. I was a bit worried at first, but then I was thinking.. they dont nest with them forever I suppose. So is this normal? They are around 3 weeks or so. Is this around the age the parents stop babysitting them at night?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Exactly right although, the mother will probably lay two more eggs before the current babies are weaned.


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

ok thanks. Yep I suspect that... I made a couple.. um.. R Rated videos of the parents getting it on earlier today. Their 'mating coos' began a few days ago.. along with the "Youre not going anywhere" display of affection hubby gives her while pinning her down. Do they keep mating even after she's 'pregnant'? Do they know when enough is enough? Or are they just that in love?


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

When they mate, they do so for life, unless something happens to the mate.They can be affectionate to one another. And, once they lay eggs, they go on and on and on...like the Energizer bunny.


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah thats what I meant.. being mates and MATING are different. Im just trying to determine when her eggs will be coming, seeing as this has been going on for a couple days now... was hoping if they stopped tomorrow I could use that as reference and state that she's carrying... but I think what youre saying is that they have some kind of birdy viagra going, and regardless of whether she is or isnt...he'll still get his urges? LOL She seemed so angry today, too.. it was quite the funny dance to watch her running away... "Not today, sweetheart, im tired."


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Victor said:


> When they mate, they do so for life, unless something happens to the mate.They can be affectionate to one another. And, once they lay eggs, they go on and on and on...like the Energizer bunny.


Well Said Victor!


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

I know they mate for life.. my question was more so asking if they mate 24/7, as any "couple" would, ... or ... as animals, do they sense that there is no other reason to do the deed other than to procreate.. so, if my female pigeon is already pregnant... would the actual ACT of mating stop.. or does Mr.Bird just not care? Not sure if this makes sense or not. 

Like, if she lays her 2nd batch of eggs today... then I know that they just keep mating till whenever they feel like it. But if they stop today, and two weeks from now there are more eggs.. I know that they only mate to procreate.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MellissaG said:


> I know they mate for life.. my question was more so asking if they mate 24/7, as any "couple" would, ... or ... as animals, do they sense that there is no other reason to do the deed other than to procreate.. so, if my female pigeon is already pregnant... would the actual ACT of mating stop.. or does Mr.Bird just not care? Not sure if this makes sense or not.
> 
> Like, if she lays her 2nd batch of eggs today... then I know that they just keep mating till whenever they feel like it. But if they stop today, and two weeks from now there are more eggs.. I know that they only mate to procreate.


I think I understand what you are asking. No, they don't "mate" cause they like it and it feels good.  They do the deed TO produce offspring. 
For instance, when you put a pair of birds together that have been separated for a while, they will start mating right away. They will then mate over and over until the hen lays her first egg. They will continue to mate until she lays her second egg. After that second egg, you'll seldom see them mate until it's time to lay a second round. 
That's why, if you watch the birds closely, you can tell when a hen is about to lay. Cocks drive them until they lay the egg, but about 2 days before they actually lay, the cock will be on his hen everywhere she goes. Sometimes they can hardly eat or drink because the cock is driving them back to the nest. He knows that his hen is about to lay and he doesn't want another cock mating with her........he's out to produce HIS offspring.
I read you post again......when they first start to mate, the hen will be coy with the cock. She'll walk away like she's not interested. It's just their way of attracting each other.


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome.. thanks, thats what I was asking  The day before yesterday they hung around the nest a lot, and I actually 'witnessed' the little dance going on twice -- the first time, she kept running away from him.. but a couple hours later, he tried again and she just sat there. Trying to guage when the 2nd batch of eggs will come, but I guess no way of knowing unless I see the hen hanging around more often? I thought maybe id have a week or two to watch out for them..but it seems only a couple of days? And she will probably lay them with the first chicks before they leave the nest right?

Also, how long will the babies hang around for after they are 'grown up'? Will they go and be on their own... or will they make this their forever home?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MellissaG said:


> Awesome.. thanks, thats what I was asking  The day before yesterday they hung around the nest a lot, and I actually 'witnessed' the little dance going on twice -- the first time, she kept running away from him.. but a couple hours later, he tried again and she just sat there. Trying to guage when the 2nd batch of eggs will come, but I guess no way of knowing unless I see the hen hanging around more often? I thought maybe id have a week or two to watch out for them..but it seems only a couple of days? And she will probably lay them with the first chicks before they leave the nest right?
> 
> Also, how long will the babies hang around for after they are 'grown up'? Will they go and be on their own... or will they make this their forever home?



How old are the babies now? The hen USUALLY lays when the babies are around 16 to 19 days old, but of course that's not set in stone. Usually they don't lay before the babies are two weeks old. Do the birds have a second nest or are they using the same nest the babies are in now? A second nest would really be better. I'm used to dealing with racing pigeons in a loft so my babies leave the nest at about 26 to 28 days.......but that's because I MAKE them. Actually, I move them into the young bird loft at that age. Ferals........I think their babies are closer to probably 35 to 40 days old, but I could be wrong about that. One thing though, if the babies now and the eggs are in the same nest and these babies aren't weaned when the other eggs hatch, the parents may boot them out earlier than they normally would. Depends on what kind of set up they have, how much room there is, etc......


----------



## MellissaG (Apr 18, 2007)

The babies are about a week away , id guess, from looking like adult pigeons... but they're still pretty sucky. Id say if they were put in a 'fight or flight' position, theyd be fine. I dont know about a second nest.. I think there are one or two more nests on the balcony next to mine, but im not sure if my parent pigeons have a nest over there. pretty sure they dont.. as I wouldnt think id be seeing both parents so often around the nest now... because the 2nd batch would still be too little to be left alone for such long periods of time (plus its pretty cold outside) .. 

I have seen them checking out whats left of the box (their old home) on the balcony, maybe thinking of rebuilding a 2nd nest there..but its not very good shelter right now, i still have to replace the box. Right now the babies are still in my car carrier. 

We'll just haev to see I guess... Ihope they do lay the eggs on my balcony again, I didnt get to watch the babies grow up as much the first 2 weeks


----------

